# S5 - Almost ready to order......



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I've been looking around some RS forums and the usual M Power places, ever since I drove an RS4 back in April when Speccin' a new 3.2 TT for my wife.

I've always had a hankering for something in the M3 / RS4 class - having being a long time BMW driver, I naturally has been thinking about an M3 - I've gone so far as to getting leasing figures, reading all the M3 forums etc, even bumped into Mr Leg over there, but I have to say I'm getting tempted to switch my own car to Audi, having being quite impressed with the TT to date. The quattro really works on the damp undulating roads we have - maybe the Magnetic Ride helps too, but I am quite impressed.

I'm Mr. Average - not a track star, but not an incompetent driver either I hope - this is what leads me to think that 4wd IS good for our climate. I really can't see myself hanging the tail of a car out on every corner, as the M3 seems to be good at, and maybe that makes me boring, I dunno? But the S / RS ability to make safer ? progress in bad conditions has to be a bonus?

Its calling out to me anyway, and the â‚¬10k saving to me over an M3 appeals as well.......


Phantom Black Pearlescent
Carbon Fibre Trim
Magma Red Leather
19" Wheels
iPod Connection & CD Changer
Bang & Olufson
Dimming Folding / Memory Mirrors
Electric Seats
Memory Seats
Drive Select
Auto Air Con
Navigation
Bluetooth
Interior Storage Pack
Hold Assist
Front Heated Seats
Alarm
Auto Air Con

Colour is a big one for me - Phantom / Magma is the colour scheme of my wifes TT - I'm wondering is it a bit twee to duplicate it on my car ! But, I do think the red brightens up the interior, and I like the look on the TT - I think the light coloured leather is a bit too pale , and probably high maintenance.........and the black looks good, but I've had black leather for 10 years now in all my cars, and I'd like a change.

Whats the general opinion on the S5? :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Whats the general opinion on the S5? :?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

had one for a day as a courtesy car from Aberdeen Audi, and put around 200 miles on it on a business trip :lol:

Fast, comfortable, and surprisingly agile considering size

Fantastic engine note, and handling was good on the narrow roads I was travelling on

I'd have one


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

phope said:


> had one for a day as a courtesy car from Aberdeen Audi, and put around 200 miles on it on a business trip :lol:
> 
> Fast, comfortable, and surprisingly agile considering size
> 
> ...


I'm looking for fast and comfy - work car 

Sounds good


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I'm thinking about one as well. Test drove one a few months ago and liked it a lot, although I think I'd prefer one with an auto / DSG type transmission. Don't think I'd go for a new one though as they're not cheap, but definitely worth considering.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the general opinion on the S5? :?


hmm, what can you expect from a MINI owner.....

Mini-mini-mini-meeeeeee....


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I like the A5 more and more every time i see one, personally i'd go for the diesel 

It's only slightly slower than the S5 and you get the MPG to boot


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Very nice car. Lovely engine note 8) Good set of toys and liking the looks more and more 

However, it is not in the same class as an "M". I imagine it would be great as a long distance cruiser rather than something you'd want to push thru the country bends... 

But then I did test it back to back with an R8 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo!

Aiden, dont do it. Its a fat cruiser. Nice interior but soooooft all round!

Did you watch Chris's M3 ring video in the wet? Watch it, that will make your decision for you.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Stay objectove Rob, you slagged the S5 way back and you were right then.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Aiden, dont do it. Its a fat cruiser. Nice interior but soooooft all round!...


Agreed. It's a very different car to the ///M, the RS5 maybe but not the S5. If you want fast and comfy and the M3 is a bit too hardcore, get a C63 AMG instead - what's the price difference for one of them?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Nooooooooooooooooooooo!
> ...


Supposedly Â£55K for the C63. Personally the auto box is a complete turn off though.

I sympathise with Aiden though, Â£40K to Â£60K 4 seater coupes are thin on the ground, not much choice.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> I like the A5 more and more every time i see one, personally i'd go for the diesel
> 
> It's only slightly slower than the S5 and you get the MPG to boot


I agree. I had an S5 (i was looking to buy one) and i do really like the V8 but the diesel was really good.

Wife said it looked like a rover!
That kinda killed off that idea.

I did like it, and the satnav was really good as was the display for the parking sensors. I really liked the colour DIS too. Key is on the wrong side of the dash though!

Kingfisher and pearl silver worked really well.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> Supposedly Â£55K for the C63. Personally the auto box is a complete turn off though.
> 
> I sympathise with Aiden though, Â£40K to Â£60K 4 seater coupes are thin on the ground, not much choice.


Ah I meant the cost over in Ireland, 'cos it'll be even more expensive there - I thought an M3 was 100k euros or something like that, it's worse than here.



Toshiba said:


> ...but the diesel was really good...


The Autocar road test for the 3.0TDi was really good, it was very fast. I have a nagging doubt about Audi and turbo cars being tested though - the test data seems almost too good to be true, given the cars power and weight when compared to similar cars. The S3 they tested was really fast, noticeably quicker than a 3.2 TT yet only a few bhp more and they must be a very similar weight.

Audi press cars and road test cars (when turbocharged) seems to be abnormally "healthy".


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

In general 'I' believe the output of the turbo'd engine is higher than stated hence the miss match in performance when compared to n/a engines.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Tosh - higher just for the test cars, or always?

Sorry for the thread hijack Aiden


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> In general 'I' believe the output of the turbo'd engine is higher than stated hence the miss match in performance when compared to n/a engines.


This would appear to be true, over on ASN a few guys have had their S3's RR'd - one was 291bhp stock  all were over the 261 claimed.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Always, or the RR tests seem to suggest that. (From on the ones i've seen).

ie 20T gti's are hitting around 220 etc
I'm sure one of the S3 guys on here also said when he had his RR'd it was higher then the stated 262 too.

Just an observation.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Tosh - higher just for the test cars, or always?
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack Aiden


Hijacked threads are always far more interesting - carry on , I enjoy the banter ! 

Lads , the S5 with decent spec here is â‚¬102k, the M3 with the same spec is â‚¬110k - its a fair difference.

Really, there are only two decent tracks here, Mondello and Kirkstown, and even then, they are a bit remote from me, so I won't get much use from them 

Leg, weirdly, the fat cruiser thing kinda appeals to me - I'm 42 ! :lol: Happy enough for a wee bit of comfort and quattro security on the way to and from a meeting 

Maybe I'm bored looking at Beemer interiors for the past 10 years :?

I blame you lot anyway for converting me to Audi ! :lol:

The merc would be â‚¬ 130kish here I think !


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > I like the A5 more and more every time i see one, personally i'd go for the diesel
> ...


Same side as the Beemer - I'd be used to it 

Is Kingfisher greenish?

A Rover ! ?   

I know diesel makes sense, but................I .................can't..................bring................myself.............to do it !!! :twisted:   :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

AidenL said:


> ...The merc would be â‚¬ 130kish here I think !


Eeeeeeeeek! Suppose that rules it out then.

The S5 - well, it just doesn't seem special enough for that kind of cash - GBP 73k shocking!!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Leg, weirdly, the fat cruiser thing kinda appeals to me - I'm 42 ! :lol: Happy enough for a wee bit of comfort and quattro security on the way to and from a meeting
> 
> Maybe I'm bored looking at Beemer interiors for the past 10 years :?


I can see the appeal, I nearly went for the XKR but felt I wasnt ready to hang up my holigan status quite yet (Im 37 and only just in a position to start buying proper cars). It was also nigh on Â£70K which was too much.

Im in the exact reverse position, RS4 is a great car but Im sick of Audi interiors after 6-7 years so I understand your point of view.

I'm looking forward to a car that puts the fear of God into me, that car is the M3, if you want safety, comfort, quality and a good amount of power and a 4 seat coupe, the S5 fits the bill.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Always, or the RR tests seem to suggest that. (From on the ones i've seen).
> 
> ie 20T gti's are hitting around 220 etc
> I'm sure one of the S3 guys on here also said when he had his RR'd it was higher then the stated 262 too.
> ...


Interesting. I thought they were fettling the test cars but it seems not, they're always producing more output.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > ...The merc would be â‚¬ 130kish here I think !
> ...


Our prices are dire - the Z4M was gonna be over â‚¬ 90k here  And look at UK prices now !!! Even if I had imported one, with taxes, I'd still be looking at â‚¬ 75k !

Its no wonder you don't see many large engined expensive cars here - its all biased towards getting us driving 1.6 and 1.9 litre engines ! :evil:

Its all relative price wise I guess


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

A 3.0Tdi Remapped is awesome.

They are sop fast.

The old man has an A6 remapped with the same engine, I think it is as fast as teh TT


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Leg said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Leg, weirdly, the fat cruiser thing kinda appeals to me - I'm 42 ! :lol: Happy enough for a wee bit of comfort and quattro security on the way to and from a meeting
> ...


I think when you go over 40, you have no rush to be speeding to see God anytime soon !  Had to have my first cholesterol check a few months back ! 

Fat cruiser is the job ! :lol: The car, not me ! :lol:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

AidenL said:


> I know diesel makes sense, but................I .................can't..................bring................myself.............to do it !!! :twisted:   :lol:


Tried the 335d? Or even the petrol version?

Great fun!  :twisted:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> I like the A5 more and more every time i see one, personally i'd go for the diesel


Looks even worse (if that's possible!) than the S5.

Parked round the corner from where I work recently, was this. I took a good look round it and I can honestly say I couldn't find one single thing I liked about it. The lines are all over the place and it's just so out of proportion, what on earth were Audi thinking. Barge.










:?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I never said i'd buy one :lol: :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Our prices are dire - the Z4M was gonna be over â‚¬ 90k here  And look at UK prices now !!! Even if I had imported one, with taxes, I'd still be looking at â‚¬ 75k !


Yep, supply still far exceeding demand on them - I'm glad I passed now.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > I like the A5 more and more every time i see one, personally i'd go for the diesel
> ...


Bet it sells well in America.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

AidenL said:


> I think when you go over 40, you have no rush to be speeding to see God anytime soon !  Had to have my first cholesterol check a few months back !


TBH I cant seem me ever buying a cruiser, certainly not as my only car anyway. Too much fun to be had out there, its a short step from an A5 to a Volvo and before you know it you start to think a Skoda offers good value.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the general opinion on the S5? :?


Perhaps the barge is incidental and kmp was trying to point out that with Quattro the S5 will corner like it's on rails...?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Had a drive yesterday, and barge or not, I still like it ! 

Sales guy tried to sell me on the 3.0 TDi as well........ :? :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Had a drive yesterday, and barge or not, I still like it !
> 
> Sales guy tried to sell me on the 3.0 TDi as well........ :? :?


One of my business partners ordered a black A5 3.0Tdi yesterday. I have to be honest that after listening to his list of requirements (he isnt into cars in any way at all) I do think its the best choice for him for the money.

Living in the middle of nowhere the quattro will be invaluable, especially as he wouldnt describe himself as a 'driver' as such and , from his perspective its a 'sports car' after driving an estate for years. He has a 50 mile commute too so I can see how the car works for some people.

He did look at a 635d but they are silly money.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

What else is on the list Aiden?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> What else is on the list Aiden?


Errr, as its the 'work' car, S5, and M3 , and that was about the only two I considered?  :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

There's your answer then. RS4. :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

What about a 335 or something then? Lexus ISF?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Despite luke warm initial reviews, the S5 is getting good feedback in the long term test I read the other day - think it was Evo or Car mag running it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > What else is on the list Aiden?
> ...


335d m sport coupe should be on your list, and would span nicely between S5 barge and more hardcore and costly M3.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> 335d m sport coupe should be on your list, and would span nicely between S5 barge and more hardcore and costly M3.


Agree 100% My Charlton, it's where my money would go.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Mmmmm the 335d is very nice either as SE or M Sport. Auto box is standard too, always useful once you get to Aiden's age


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Mmmmm the 335d is very nice either as SE or M Sport. Auto box is standard too, always useful once you get to Aiden's age


Thanks Mikey ! [smiley=smash.gif] 

BMW residuals are crap tho, and no let up in sight, same for the 335s here, dunno what they are like at your side of the water.......I dunno, like I said, same old flat dashboard in the BMs, its boring me at this stage, the Audis is far more driver centric I think?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Ha ha. Yep, residuals are awful here too, for most of the range too, so I suppose I don't really blame you for not wanting one. I have to say there was an A5 coming towards me today (early afternoon) and I thought the DRLs looked a bit chavvy TBH. Can you turn them off?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmm the 335d is very nice either as SE or M Sport. Auto box is standard too, always useful once you get to Aiden's age
> ...


Money, dashboard. Not part of my decision process Aiden. Arent you sick of bland quattro handling boring you?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> Money, dashboard. Not part of my decision process Aiden. Arent you sick of bland quattro handling boring you?


Money - fair enough, most of us don't have as much as we would like 

Dash - yep, have to agree, I've never been too bothered one way or the other by the dash/interior of a car. The E90/92 interior seems to get a fair bit of criticism, but I don't see what's wrong with it?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Money, dashboard. Not part of my decision process Aiden. Arent you sick of bland quattro handling boring you?
> ...


When I say money I'm referring to residuals and fuel etc rather than buying it. Worrying about that will just see you comprimising and buying the car you dont want.

As for the interior, the E92 interior is classy, understated and of extremely high quality. Didnt realise anyone had any issues with it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Money, dashboard. Not part of my decision process Aiden. Arent you sick of bland quattro handling boring you?
> ...


Audi interiors are or have been exceptional interms of design, materials etc. but not always for controls action and weightings and feel etc, where BMW has long been ahead. ie for the driving not the tactility (?) and aesthetics.

As a long distance high mileage driver, I have always found my Audis more tiring after long journies than I have my BMWs. That is not to say Audi seats, mirrors ergonomics etc are bad - it's just BMWs have been better.

Besides, in right spec i dont think th e92 is such a bad place to be:










It's all about compromises and trade offs - some get really excited about having 'best' interior, dash etc, most gadgets , others prefer to look out of the windows ahead and around in comfort and enjoy the driving more- no car is perfect in all these respects.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I would have automatically said that the A5's interior would be better and 'nicer'

But seeing the two side by side (or one above the other) I'm now not so sure...


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Agree your point about the dashes being a bit boring in the bmw verses the Audi,

but it matters not when you put your foot down in the 335d and go  :twisted:

Having had a number of BM interiors and had the Audi for the last year can say that though it looks better still feel overall IMHO BM's tend to drive better.

The idrive helps make the interior feel a little different. Can be a bit fiddly but once you get used to it and set your buttons up to your liking its alot better!

Residuals - not great! But can't see the A5 being hugely better!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, I went with the S5 anyway 

There was a â‚¬ 15k difference here tween the M3 and the S5 as well, so that did influence me.........quite a bit 

Delivery due around mid April


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Enjoy, i'd rather have the S too.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Good choice Aiden. Probably the best all round car for your needs [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

http://www.autocar.co.uk/VideosWallpape ... 26821&CT=V

What colour did you go for, did you get black/red to go with the TT


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I think it was a good choice as well - considering the kind of car you where looking for :wink:

Now comes the loooong wait..... :roll:

ps: congrats :!:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks guys 

I actually went with Phantom / Silver leather and Carbon Fibre trim, for a change from the TT 

Not that long now Arne, I ordered it in January, should have it mid April


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I actually went with Phantom / Silver leather and Carbon Fibre trim, for a change from the TT
> 
> Not that long now Arne, I ordered it in January, should have it mid April


It's going to be a looong Mars then.... :lol:

I will probabely be ordering the TTS this week or next (details/options/prices still not ready in Norway). Deliverytime unknown....but hopefully during summer.... :roll:

That WILL be a loooong wait..... :twisted:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I actually went with Phantom / Silver leather and Carbon Fibre trim, for a change from the TT
> 
> Not that long now Arne, I ordered it in January, should have it mid April


Congratulations Aiden [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I actually went with Phantom / Silver leather and Carbon Fibre trim, for a change from the TT
> 
> Not that long now Arne, I ordered it in January, should have it mid April


Well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Looking forward to seeing it when it comes.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

04DTT said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys
> ...


I might bring it on the next TT run ! :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Sounds like a plan. Have to organise something


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

A guy had his S5 in at APS today to have a few things done.

You have got to get a miltek for it it sounds out of this world!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> A guy had his S5 in at APS today to have a few things done.
> 
> You have got to get a miltek for it it sounds out of this world!







I'm seriously thinking of it


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Wasnt that guy but, yup thats what it sounded like 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

AidenL fancy seeing you on here. :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> AidenL fancy seeing you on here. :wink:


I'm everywhere Well, I was here, before I was there, if you know what I mean? 

You on M2 or a5oc?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

A5 owners club


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> A5 owners club


Gotcha now


----------

